# Has anyone actually taken their horse to a three day Clinton Anderson clinic?



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope, but I have heard stories where he's gone and thrown tantrums about people -giggles- I know teaching some people is frustrating, but it's not like he's not getting paid hella good money.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I have heard those rumors too but I am wondering if there are any people who felt like they learned a lot and got their money's worth. If it was a good experience. Not that I am thinking about doing it! For two grand my horse and I could spend a long time with the trainers after all.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

There was a post on fuglyhorseoftheday that he did some pretty nasty stuff to a clients horse.... I have never liked him, so I would never use him, plus I ride english. ;]


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I like Chris Cox better


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I would never let him touch my horses. He does talk down to people and make fun of them. He's very arrogant.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Still have not heard from an actual participant. Wonder if there are any on horse forum.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Probably because the people that have that much money, have very little sense and are probably doing some corporate job, trying to get along with their horse - not actually educating themselves.

Like you said.. You can spend quite awhile at a trainer's for that.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

and they most likely go on the CA forum to talk to other CA people.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Well since most of the responses were not from actual participants in a CA seminar, I may as well throw in my 2 cents.

A trainer from my trail club did participate in a three day when he came to Maine. She was very pleased and felt she got her moneys worth.

Though this is still not from an actual participant, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Good to know someone went to one of his clinics and liked it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't imagine that if he was as awful as some people say he would be very succesful as a clinician. I have seen him and I didn't feel like he was arrogant or abusive to horses or people. He told them the way it is and what they had done to get thier horse in the shape it was in. Some people find that hard to take. I would ride in other clinics before his but if that's what you like then go ahead. He does great things with horses regardless of how he acts towards the people that own them.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to agree with the above post....He has to be getting results with his clients and horses. Can't say he would be my first choice but I do believe one could learn a lot from him.


----------



## lukeNrocky (Feb 3, 2010)

*I'm glad I went to an apprentice clinic*

I have not been to one of clinton's clinics but I have been to a 3 and 10 day clinic by what I believe to be the only person to survive his apprenticeship. Shana Terry. I learned a great deal from her and was very impressed by her knowledge and abilities. I could not say enough good things about her and it would seem clinton did a great job teaching her how to handle both horses and people. I probably would not attend another clinic simply because the majority of the people at them have a tendency to slow the progress of the group more than I would like but I am glad I attended both clinics.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like to attend a 3 day with him if it wasn't so painful for the pocket book lol.

I have a feeling most of what people "hear" about him that is so negative is just gossip from someone who was told they were the reason their horse was so messed up.. and the "abuse" to the horse is someone who thinks their horse is made out of candy canes and spun sugar and will just shatter with the smack of a leather popper or point of a spur, or they couldn't stand the thought of poor little Ponypoo being treated like the 1000lb animal that they are....


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i would love to go to one, but have never had the opportunity....i also agree with some of the other posts that he would not be so successful if he was super abusive to horses & a total sh*t to people.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I saw him at the equine affair in MA a few years ago. He took a lunatic 3 year old and transformed it into a calm, licking and chewing cooperative horse within 30 minutes. It was very impressive. I don't know about is clinics, but he's extremely entertaining in front of crowds. 

I have a feeling that most of the negative comments come from people who didn't appreciate the truth that their 1100lb baby walks all over them. He is a man and therefore is verbally blunt by nature. He's not their to coddle the participants. He's there to help them train their horses. That being said, it's a lot of money to blow on 3 days where you may just end up offended.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I have heard that Shana Terry is an extraordinary person.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Ya, it seems like a lot of money to spend for three days. How much can you really learn in three days. Our trainer charges $600 a month. I can have as many lessons as I want included in that while my horse is there. But the thought of a clinic sounds good in that you are immersed for that time and probably learn more because you are not distracted. I would love to do a three day clinic. I did one on my old horse and the clinic was $200. It was a huge waste of time and money. Mostly we stood around and told each other about ourselves and then people went one at a time to work with their horses and the rest of us stood there being bored.


----------



## SkipperW123 (Dec 5, 2013)

I was trying to find some reviews on CA's clinics, we just attended a three day clinic and though I love the method, I will never spend another penny on any of CA's clinics, publications, etc.... I am no tree hugger, believe me, but when you gets run into at a full gallop, by one of his own trainers in training, and your leg gets broken in two places, and Mr. CA doesn't even take 2 seconds to acknowledge the fact because he's too high & mighty, that's just being a complete jerk (LOL, I have much better words for it). He was a very unpleasant person to be around. I was on the sidelines in a cast & crutches, and when he told everyone they were taking the horses to the obstacle course, (I was SO disappointed, as I had SO looked forward to that!) he was getting down off the fence and I said, Hey Clinton, Can I ask one of the guys running around on the Gators if they can give me a ride over to the obstacle course? He turned around, rolled his eyes and said, "Uh NO...." then mumbled, find a piggyback.........
The spectators that were sitting by me were shocked, as was I. I kept hearing, Did he just tell her that? Does he know she's the one who's leg was broke by the horse that ran into them? OMG..... I was so disappointed, they used my horse as the demo horse on the obstacles, and I couldn't even get to see...... He has let the fame go to his head, and when people look up to you, and pay **** good money to learn and to soak in the knowledge, then it's even more disappointing to see how uncaring he is to not only the people but the horses as well. I know 8-9 people who said they will never return for a clinic or anything else. My husband and I had originally thought about leaving my horse for the 6 week academy, since my leg was broke the first day of the clinic, I knew I would not be able to come home and continue what was learned, we had the money in hand to leave him, but after the way CA treated everyone, I would never have left my horse on his property. I will sit out for the 8 weeks needed to heal, then I will start where I left off, without CA nagging and bitching.


----------



## webbangus (Oct 20, 2013)

I went to a three day as a spectator. Didnt see any horse or person "abuse." He made fun of some people and is arogant. I still like his method despite him. I talked to several people and they said they were having fun. I guess it boils down to personal preference. I didnt feel he humiliated anyone. He is also very up front about what goes on and what is expected of participants in a video before applying. overall i leanred a good bit as a spectator. Enough to make me want to go to a ten day.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

CA's horse didn't run over you and he turned down your request for a ride. Because your expectation of special treatment wasn't followed thro on, you've decided to bad mouth him.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

My mom is an old student of his from back in the day before the fame, when he was like 30 and looked 12. I kid. I actually admire the guy for what he does and mom's OTTB mare that was pretty tough to manage settled down after she took her to Clinton's clinic. I think it is fair to say that there are lots of more talented horseman than Clinton, but he'll even tell you that himself! His personality being what you could call cocky is something I've heard from lots of different places. It may be true. It may come down to just deciding what kind of relationship you want to have with your horse. If you want a safe horse to ride using simple techniques in what is probably the shortest possible time and you're willing to put in a lot of yours and your horse's sweat and stress to get it, Clinton is the man. The horse is so adaptable to whatever you want from him it blows my mind on a daily basis, but they can apparently do it! 

However for the person who likes to approach horses with unlimited time where the process of developing yourself and your horse itself is the goal, Clinton's deal might feel a little rushed. Are you taking a bootcamp or creating a work of art that takes the whole lifetime of the horse? You may be able to achieve the same end result either way, but how do you want to start? What do you want, what do you need from your horse?


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

My husband years ago went with his brother to a CA roping clinic. He made fun of my brother in law in front of the group and made him the "bad example" of what to do. My brother in law could careless but I think you have to have some thick skin and be ready for insults.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkipperW123 (Dec 5, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> CA's horse didn't run over you and he turned down your request for a ride. Because your expectation of special treatment wasn't followed thro on, you've decided to bad mouth him.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkipperW123 (Dec 5, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> CA's horse didn't run over you and he turned down your request for a ride. Because your expectation of special treatment wasn't followed thro on, you've decided to bad mouth him.


Never once did I mention CA's horse running over me. The horse that hit me was a participants horse being ridden by one of his academy students. And never once did I ask for special treatment. I drove myself to the ER so I don't think special treatment was ever considered. I still think the method is great. But I think I can give my opinion that he is arrogant and down right unfriendly, and I don't care who it is, if someone was injured on my property I would have the decency to at least acknowledge that it happened, and not continue to holler at people for stopping while I try to hop on one leg through loping horses. Think what you want. Spend your hard earned money on who you like. They asked for opinions and that is mine. I will continue with my training in 6-8 weeks but I will not spend any more money to support CA. His academy graduates I have heard are good, but I will take a different path.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I follow CA's methods, I have followed his method now for about 7 yrs. or more, I was a member of the No Worry Club but after a few years it was where everything was getting to be repeated over.
Some people don't like him because he does speak his mind, most people don't want to hear what is wrong with their horse and he will tell them that it is the way the owner is handling them in most cases.
Like someone said you have to have thick skin with him, like he says don't waste his time if you aren't willing to listen and most cases I would say he is right but the owner doesn't want to hear it.
I have known people who have gone to his clinics and thoroughly enjoyed it, would go again and felt it was worth the money and they learnt alot......I think it all boils down to if a person can handle his bluntness.......nothing wrong with being honest and letting people know when it's them that is the problem....


----------



## SkipperW123 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have to agree with Thunderspark, He definitely speaks his mind and that's what most people go to the clinics for. Sometimes you feel sorry for the ones on the receiving end of his remarks, but the truth hurts sometimes. I plan to continue my guys with the method, the method works, and I try to take the best of each training program and use them to fit the horse I am working. There are a lot of good programs out there, and most of them have a lot of goods to learn from.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Walkamile said:


> Well since most of the responses were not from actual participants in a CA seminar, I may as well throw in my 2 cents.
> 
> A trainer from my trail club did participate in a three day when he came to Maine. She was very pleased and felt she got her moneys worth.
> 
> Though this is still not from an actual participant, take it for what it's worth.


I've received some similar feedback from a farrier we used for years (when we lived in Wisconsin)... He and his wife went... They both rode a ton on trails and showed heavily WP... They definitely said that they found it worthwhile and would go again as well as recommend the experience.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Just from watching his YouTube videos and what not he seems like a lot less arrogant and cocky jerk than a lot of the other popular guys out there. But that was just my impression and I'm sure in person it can be much different...


----------

